# Source for FSA Carbon Seatpost 25.4 for Cannondale Synapse?



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm trying to find one of these to upgrade a Synapse Aluminum. Does anyone know a source? My local cannondale dealers can't get it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't think there is a source except a Cannondale dealer... but I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble to find one either, FSA SL-K seatposts are not considered an upgrade in my book. They're heavy and have a so-so head design, I'd keep the Cannondale branded post your bike came with if it was me, the difference is probably just a few grams. Just my two cents.

There are other brands that make 25.4mm seatposts, it's an old size standard but in the last few years, I think only BMX bikes have used that size so the options are probably super heavy, super stiff, unbrakable cromoly seatposts you probably don't want on a road bike.


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

Cannondale has their version of the FSA carbon post in a setback and straight in that 1" size. My dealer can also get the FSA version. Pull out your matches.


----------

